# Pc just refuses to restart



## Tapir

Got this A7N8X Asus board. When you start it first time for the day it is okay but if I install a program that asks for restart it just does not do so. Bios 1007, changed mem, key board, mouse. It takes up to 6 hours before it starts again. Have Reset bios, reinstalled windows xp.  This also happens when I do a full shutdown.
Any suggestions?


----------



## 72montecarlo

maybe your motherboard is shot


----------



## Praetor

1 There might be a newer BIOS update
2. Try using the failsafe settings in BIOS?


----------



## Tapir

Did the setting of failsafe this afternoon.  Once it starts I can use it days on end and no problem.


----------



## Praetor

Glad I could help!  Now if you want, go through the BIOS and look for optimizations because failsafe sometimes disables a lot of perofmrnace options -- do the adjustments slowly and one at a time with testing and you'll be fine!


----------



## Tapir

Been down for a few days - ill.

Would the Sw drivers have anything to do with it.


----------



## Praetor

1. I wouldnt think so but anything could happen
2. The "failsafe" settings should be fine for most users who rarely max out the system but i just suggested you go through the BIOS and optimize stuff if you are the type to like to squeeze as much as you can. Try using the Performance Defaults and see if it still boots ... that would save work optimizing stuff


----------



## Tapir

Will work more on that tonight and post tomorrow.  Thanks.


----------



## Praetor

Awesome not a problem


----------



## Tapir

Another thing should I be using mem pc2700 instead of pc2100?


----------



## Praetor

Ideally yes  With PC2700 you can OC it to PC3200 and get the most longevity from the board for the least cost


----------



## Tapir

Okay no success.  will go for a new board.  I have tried almost every trick in the world.


----------



## Blind_Arrow

I had similar problems when I bought the A7N8X for the first time, Got things solved up on Upgrading BIOS, as it is said, do not upgrade BIOS unless until you are having problems, thats what I did this time .  try degrading your BIOS. and lets see what happens, also which manufacturer's RAM you are using? Memory is very very crucial part of system stability.


----------



## Tapir

Mem is crucial.

I have taken the bios forward and backwards 3 times,  back to 1002 then back to 1004 etc.  To no avail.Tried other brands mem also.


----------



## Praetor

Dont take the BIOS backwards.... they dont like that much .... but yeah, I'd just grab a new board .... goto the store and get them to just swap it for ya


----------



## Tapir

It is not so easy here in Belize.  I buy all my stuff from Tiger Direct out of florida.  So my boards are normally ahead of the game here.


----------



## Praetor

Hmmm .... I'm inclined to think that the problem is the board although it seems to "simple" of an analysis. :S


----------



## Tapir

These are my Bios settings:

ADVANCED CHIPSET FEATURES:
CPU external freq   -   133
cpu freq multiple setting - auto
cpu freq multiple      13.5
system performance   -   optimal
cpu interface    -  optimal
memory freq    -    spd.....
graphics aperture size     -   64m
agp freq    -     auto

all others on this page are default

INTEGRATED PERIPHERALS

Primary vga bios   -  agp vga

"spd" may have to be auto ???


----------



## Praetor

Any luck if you put the BIOS to failsafes?


----------



## Tapir

Praetor said:
			
		

> Any luck if you put the BIOS to failsafes?



Just to make sure we are talking same language - you mean default right?

Strange thing happen last night.  We had 2 power failure between 5 pm and 9 pm.  (The Pc just shut down - ups apparently no good.)  However, each time the power came on back I pressed the start switch and bingo it booted.  Normally it would take up to 6 hours before it could start again.  Would it have something to do with the windows shut down?  Bear in mind that if I start it with startup disk and try to reboot it will not.


----------



## Praetor

> Just to make sure we are talking same language - you mean default right?


Yeah there may be multiple defaul options, one of them for "performance" settings and one for "bare minimum" settings


----------



## Tapir

Check my temp last night and found it to be 85c - cpu  mobo 75c????

Opened case took out fan/heatsink  Many of the "ribs??" are bent leaning to one side.


----------



## Tapir

Get this bios error message.  Case open....  System was improperly shutdown and restarting in safe mode......  Something close to that.

Edit:  Have assembled it outside the case and get same message.


----------



## Praetor

> Check my temp last night and found it to be 85c - cpu mobo 75c????
> Opened case took out fan/heatsink Many of the "ribs??" are bent leaning to one side.


WHOA DUDE! *get a new HSF!!!* eeek!

- Just for reference sake, what's the ambient temperature?
- 85°C for the CPU, depending on the specific chip, isnt lethal, for some chips it is. Something you should be very concerned over


----------



## Tapir

Just replaced HSF.  Vid card replaced.  CPu rerplaced. Only thing not replaced is ther Bios!  Might just do that.  I have 2 weeks to experiment.


----------



## Praetor

> Just replaced HSF.


- What did you replace it from/to?
- Belize .... that's south america isnt it? What's the ambient temperature??


----------



## Tapir

Praetor said:
			
		

> - What did you replace it from/to?
> - Belize .... that's south america isnt it? What's the ambient temperature??



Ambient temp these days is around 88 degrees F.  in the day and about 79 at nights.

Asus probe keeps giving eratic temp info.  At times it reads the mobo,  and cpu then at times it says n\a.

Same thing with fans.   Will try MBM. 

Houw about bios replacement?

This where we are:

http://www.lonelyplanet.com/mapshells/central_america/belize/belize.htm


----------



## Praetor

> Ambient temp these days is around 88 degrees F. in the day and about 79 at nights.


That would definitely account for some of the temps you're reading



> Asus probe keeps giving eratic temp info. At times it reads the mobo, and cpu then at times it says n\a.


That happens to me from time to time; MBM is a good alternative when Probe "acts up"



> Houw about bios replacement?


Dunno, I dont even have a floppy so i cant do (nor would i)


----------



## Tapir

Was actually referring to the bios chip itsef.  I have read that these can be replace.  When i look at the board it looks so.


----------



## Praetor

> Was actually referring to the bios chip itsef. I have read that these can be replace. When I look at the board it looks so.


Dont think it's possible by average Joe's but maybe i dunno. I woulndt think so;


----------



## tristan

replacing the bios chip is simple, just finding a place that will swap or that you can get one is the hard part. if I were you I would see about RMA'ing the mobo, if possible. That was definately way too hot, what are the temps now?


----------



## Tapir

To rma i need to send it to a agent in miami who bought it for me and extra courier costs etc.   I have identified where i can get the bios but gain getting it down here may be a problem.


For the moment i do not use it during the day as temp is too high at 89 to 92 f.

Last night it was: cpu = 42c    mobo = 41c  asus probe and mbm show the same.


----------



## tristan

Those temperatures are fine. If you have money I would just get a new mobo, because I am not really convinced its the bios, but it IS possible. I just dont understand the randomness. And dont know if its worth the trouble of sending yours, waiting, getting a replacement, and then finding it wasnt even the bios chip.


----------



## Praetor

Yeah those temps arent too bad ... actually they are very similar to the one's we're getting now (the ambient temps)


----------



## Tapir

I am nnot sure it is the bios either. But I have this thing that I do not allow things to beat me.

Once I turn on the pc it gives no problem.  I can do what I want with it.  That is -  just don't try to restart it.

New board should be here friday.


----------



## tristan

hehe i know what you mean. I would want to make sure I tried everything in my power to fix it before I fall in and just rma it. Good effort man..


----------



## Tapir

I opted for the p4c800e- 875p deluxe.  With 2.8 cpu,  pc3200+ mem  and the asus fx video card  from a store in canada.  The rest will pick up locally.   Should be kicking by Sat night


----------



## tristan

hrmm i was just thinking and remembered this. I dunno if you have these resources but check this out. 

http://forum.abit-usa.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=57982


----------



## Tapir

*Hotflash*

No I don't.  I have tried to do it but do not have a substitute.  I have a MSI 6373.  I am not sure if that is one.  I think it is also an nforce 2 board???

Edit: Would the markings on the bios be the same?


----------



## tristan

I would just look at both. I really dont know off hand if they are compatible, I wouldnt expect so though.


----------



## Tapir

*Update*

My new board (P4C800-DXE) and parts came of friday july 30th.  As of thursday july 29th this dam board (A7N8X) has been behaving like a charm.  I did nothing to it.  It just started behaving.  Yesterday I removed all hard drives and cdrom.  Replaced with a new hard drive and cdrom.  After all the installations o/s, patches etc not one bit of problem.  It reboots and starts when I want - 3 days now.  Hope it stays that way.


----------



## Praetor

LOL glad you got it working!  Sounds like maybe a connection was loose? I just took my tower to peices yesterday and had a big problem gettin it to powerup properly because the soundcard was loose


----------



## Tapir

Yes, you know after I spent all this money on the new one.  But then again I normally upgrade every 12 to 18 months so...  I bought this last year June I think it was.

If it continues behaving for another week will sell of to pay for the new one.  Thanks again to all.


----------



## Tapir

UPDATE

"Strange thing happen last night. We had 2 power failure between 5 pm and 9 pm. (The Pc just shut down - ups apparently no good.) However, each time the power came on back I pressed the start switch and bingo it booted. Normally it would take up to 6 hours before it could start again. Would it have something to do with the windows shut down? Bear in mind that if I start it with startup disk and try to reboot it will not."  (This is copied from a previous post I made.)

Ever since the above happened I have had this feeling about the CPU. 

I thought I should bring this up once more.  I have been using this PC of and on since my last post.  It continued doing the same thing.  Two days ago I bought an A7V266-C to put together a system for my son.  I borrowed the Athlon XP 2200+ I have in the A7N8X.  It did not work.  I then went "hunting" for another Athlon XP.  Managed to find an Athlon XP 2400+.  I dropped it into the board (A7N8X).  This board has been working great since.  Been doing a lot of stuff with it and no problem.  I just love the speed with which this system works.

All along it was the dam CPU.......!!!!

SO.... maybe I can now close this thread!!!!!  Thanks again for all the discussions guys.


----------

